# Persons War Pedals?



## Vintage Velo (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anybody know if these are wartime pedals? They appear NOS. Value? Offers?


----------



## okozzy (Jan 30, 2012)

*I say they are*



Vintage Velo said:


> Does anybody know if these are wartime pedals? They appear NOS. Value? Offers?View attachment 40302View attachment 40303View attachment 40304




look very close to these........ came on a wartime bike.


----------



## SteveBarber (Jan 31, 2012)

I have heard that the wartime pedals were made by Torrington.  Does anybody know if Persons pedals came on wartime bikes?  Are these 4" wide?  Would $75.00 be a fair offer?

-Steve

1943 Columbia


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pedals*

These are 4" wide


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pedals*

PM sent thanks


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 31, 2012)

someone is getting a nice set of rare pedals . . .


----------



## Richard (Feb 3, 2012)

Only Torrington #8 or #18 were correct for the Military Bicycles. They could be war time, but not originally used or put on the Columbia or Huffman.

Richard


----------

